# Is Cosmic Punch available in Australia?



## Njldmm (10/7/22)

Hi All,
I have done some googling for an Australian supplier of Cosmic Punch and didn't get have any luck. I haven't gone to the next step yet and emailed Omega stockists. 
I also searched the forum and couldn't find any threads on it.
So does anyone know if we can get this yeast? Or is it not permitted because of the whole GM thing?
Thanks,
Nick.


----------



## Feldon (10/7/22)

Cosmic punch?

How much you want, mun?


----------



## Njldmm (10/7/22)

Haha, that stuff might be a little dank for my hazy ipa!


----------



## The Mack (10/7/22)

Njldmm said:


> Hi All,
> I have done some googling for an Australian supplier of Cosmic Punch and didn't get have any luck. I haven't gone to the next step yet and emailed Omega stockists.
> I also searched the forum and couldn't find any threads on it.
> So does anyone know if we can get this yeast? Or is it not permitted because of the whole GM thing?
> ...


Likely the GM thing.
The now defunct "Gigayeast" produced a strain called "Vermont IPA" and when they closed and ceased production another yeast company took the same Vermont IPA strain and did some genetic modification to produce some characteristic (or reduce it- can't remember which) but because of that they couldn't supply to Australia because of our regulations around GM products.

I didn't even know it was a thing before reading that.


----------



## Njldmm (12/7/22)

So I contacted an Omega Yeast supplier and apparently it is awaiting approval given the genetic alteration. Apparently it was being sold last year (not sure what triggered the pause in sales), so it looks like I was a few months late in sourcing some.


----------

